# Media  > Creator Showcase >  My first comic book project + artwork

## mikewalton206

Hey guys, I wanted to share with you my comic book project called The Gem Users. It now has been launched on Kickstarter and below is some of the amazing artwork. No I didn't draw this lol so below is the pic and a link to the project if you want to read up more on it. Do comment with thoughts and share with your friends. Thanks for checking out my stuff.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-graphic-novel

----------


## M@Bowers2014

Very nice work. I dig it.

M@

----------


## mikewalton206

Thanks a lot! I'll keep updates going for you guys to see new stuff

----------


## mikewalton206

Ok guys here's another update for ya. This time we have here a pic of the hard cover preview artwork for my graphic novel. This cover will have either silver or gold Foil for the title and characters. I have a kickstarter Exclusive cover that's in the works but... that's a secret for now  :Big Grin:

----------


## mikewalton206

I've created the official Facebook fan page for Genki and The Gem Users so please like it and share with your friends. You can go there to talk more about the project and see updates.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...24813717786722

----------


## mikewalton206

This is how one of my comic book pages started out looking before it discover color  :Big Grin:  

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=4fbb64bd

----------


## mikewalton206

If you guys haven't seen my kickstarter project yet well here is a sneak peek at the hero sticker Sheet reward. Be sure to check out my project and get notified when it goes live!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=4fbb64bd

----------


## David Duke

I like the colours in the sample page you posted. Good luck with the Kickstarter!

----------


## mikewalton206

Ok guys here is another update for you. This time I have here the silver foil hard cover for my graphic novel. If you haven't seen my kickstarter project page for this book be sure to check it out and get notified when it goes live.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=4fbb64bd

----------


## mikewalton206

Thanks a lot David. Be sure to share my project with your friends  :Wink:

----------


## David Duke

Ha, you assume that I have friends! Everyone is my enemy!

But sure, I'll post it on my webcomic page. It doesn't get a lot of traffic but who knows you might get a bite.

----------


## mikewalton206

Haha and ok that's a lot! The more fans the better  :Wink:

----------


## David Duke

Not a problem at all. Always willing to help talented self publishers.

----------


## mikewalton206

My comic book series The Gem Users is growing in popularity! More and more People are ready to help back the project on kickstarter when it goes live.  Thanks a lot everyone for the good feedback and support. If you haven't seen the project yet be sure to click on the proper link and then get notified when it goes live.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...token=4fbb64bd

----------


## mikewalton206

GET ON THE GEM USERS MAILING LIST!

I made an update and now have an official mailing list so subscribe now and you'll not only get notified when the project goes live but you'll also get a wallpaper that's exclusive to this mailing list.

http://the-gem-users-comic-book.launchrock.com/

----------


## comicwiz

Looks pretty good. Good luck with your KS, I know it's not easy at all. I know Jason Brubaker had a heck of a time once the project funded, but luckily, he had some help.

----------


## mikewalton206

Thanks a lot! And yeah there's a lot that goes into kickstarter projects... the promoting of it, making your page look good, the rewards, all the stuff after it's over and so much more but glad you like it. If you can it would be awesome if you share it with anyone that might like comics. Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## comicwiz

> Thanks a lot! And yeah there's a lot that goes into kickstarter projects... the promoting of it, making your page look good, the rewards, all the stuff after it's over and so much more but glad you like it. If you can it would be awesome if you share it with anyone that might like comics. Much appreciated


I'll see what I can do. My list of followers is dwindling. I'll put a tweet out, I always try my best to help out other creators.

One thing I've learned, is you have to make your work easy to purchase, almost so easy that it's like picking it up, and taking it to the checkout. Once I have enough content, I don't think I'll even mess with a KS, I'll self pub, and promote it, as well as get some for local sales. It's always an uphill battle, and I'm still in the back of the classroom doodling while the teacher is talking.

----------


## comicwiz

Sent a tweet out. Do you have a personal twitter, or only your project twitter? Mine is @craigwchase

----------


## mikewalton206

Thanks a lot i really appreciate it and I reached out to local comic book shops and a few said they would check out my project. I also reached out to successful kickstarter project users that are also gonna help out and share my project with their backers so all that should really help. The twitter I use @thegemusers is for both

----------


## comicwiz

> Thanks a lot i really appreciate it and I reached out to local comic book shops and a few said they would check out my project. I also reached out to successful kickstarter project users that are also gonna help out and share my project with their backers so all that should really help. The twitter I use @thegemusers is for both


Ah, you're lucky then. The internet is really my only creative outlet. Everything I know, I've either done from experience, or learned on my own. Just don't get discouraged or give up. I hope a lot of people enjoy your material. ^_^

----------


## mikewalton206

> Ah, you're lucky then. The internet is really my only creative outlet. Everything I know, I've either done from experience, or learned on my own. Just don't get discouraged or give up. I hope a lot of people enjoy your material. ^_^


Yeah I hope so too  :Smile:  lot's of people are pretty into this comic. I gotta work with my artist and get more pages done lol got the webcomic up now but it's only the cover and two pages haha

----------


## comicwiz

Oo yeah, I know how that can be. I have to try and push myself to get more pages out too. I'm in the middle of inking over sketches. It's always a long process and a lot of people don't realize how much work goes into even one panel. It is what it is... :/

----------


## mikewalton206

> Oo yeah, I know how that can be. I have to try and push myself to get more pages out too. I'm in the middle of inking over sketches. It's always a long process and a lot of people don't realize how much work goes into even one panel. It is what it is... :/


Yup but people are gonna say it was worth the wait long as you put out a great comic

----------


## mikewalton206

Hey everyone my webcomic is now up and running. The Gem Users Comic book series is ready for you to read! Well kinda... it's only 2 pages at the moment haha but subscribe to it and you'll know when i add new pages  :Wink: 

http://thegemusers.thecomicseries.com/

----------


## mikewalton206

Added note to all new kickstarter users!!! Don't go to crazy posting on lots of different forums. Just stick to a main few. Even though when you read tips and they say it's a good idea... uhh no! You will get people THINKING you're spamming when obviously that wasn't you're intentions at all! One of the many hard learned lessons of running/promoting a kickstarter project. Don't let people stop your dreams just go right through those road blocks and learn from them. That's all I gotta say... think i vented enough for the night >_< I'm looking forward to brining you guys an awesome comic book series to read. Thanks everyone for the support.

----------


## mikewalton206

My comic book project was officially approved by kickstarter! I'm very happy about that and to celebrate I added a awesome touch to my comic book. Check out the link below for all the details.

https://comicgemproductions.wordpres.../?preview=true

----------


## mikewalton206

The date is set for the launch of my comic book project on kickstarter! It will be November 20th 2015! So Save the date and tell your friends if they enjoy comic books  :Big Grin:

----------


## iarerichard

Wow. Looks great. I've liked the facebook page. Keep us informed of when it gets officially launched.

----------


## mikewalton206

> Wow. Looks great. I've liked the facebook page. Keep us informed of when it gets officially launched.


Thanks a lot! It will be going live this Friday November 20th

----------


## mikewalton206

Hey guys, just wanted to let cha know the project is now live! Thanks for all the feedback and support  :Smile: 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-graphic-novel

----------

